

Detexify: draw a symbol to find the corresponding TeX command - cemerick
http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html

======
sasvari
I am using detexify for quite some time now, saved me time and nerves on
countless occassions. I hated it to dig out symbol declerations on and on
again.

Nice!

------
trimber
There is also free Android and Iphone versions available in the market/App
store.

------
underflow_
For me, it failed to identify either alpha or beta. Not that I care, since I
can type the symbols faster than I can take my fingers off the keyboard to
mess around with a pointing device.

~~~
mitcheme
I managed to draw my 'alpha' backwards (whups) and it still worked OK for me.
Maybe it's just a penmanship-related quirk?

------
sz
I got all excited and then it interpreted my volume integral (∰) as a left
angle bracket. :(

------
ars
I need one of these for unicode.

